
Whole Messages in Slack - mooreds
https://josh.works/whole-messages-in-slack
======
Ohn0
I'm a huge fan of "whole messages".

I fondly recall a situation while at a startup, with a room full of
engineers.. we were all in a slack channel, and a contractor working on an
infrastructure project began asking a question... in parts...

I almost died, watching several people in the office watching the slack
channel, waiting for the next part of his question, seeing the contractor was
"typing" and literally just waiting for him to press enter... a sentence at a
time.

Their inability to form a complete though before sending the message,
literally interrupted several engineers focus and had them waiting for the
whole message. Rude.

